
Show HN: Yammer API to interactive, searchable organisation charts in D3.js - RobinL
http://robinl.github.io/d3_orgchart_yammer/website/
======
RobinL
Github repo is here:
[https://github.com/RobinL/d3_orgchart_yammer](https://github.com/RobinL/d3_orgchart_yammer)

In the repo are Python scripts that will pull data from your company's Yammer
network and write the json that sits behind the visualisation.

Use [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
GB/firefox/addon/pagesaver/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
GB/firefox/addon/pagesaver/) to export from the browser in high resolution for
print.

The demo uses faked data. A script is provided in the repo that writes a new
faked data set so you can experiment with e.g. how performance changes with
the number of nodes.

Any comments/tips gratefully received - this is my first submission to HN.
Intended for desktop use so doesn't work terribly well on mobile.

